# Dirty-dog's tau army



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

hiya peeps, just a build log of my army,

so far i have a 3man unit of stealthies and just ordered a vx8 crisis suit :yay:

i will be posting pics, asking ideas, asking tips, etc as soon as i get it

but for now my stealthies:
View attachment 700

(click for bigger pic)


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Good start so far,

are you carrying on those colours through the army or are they just for your Stealths?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

they are carried through the army. now that i have enchanted blue i will be painting lines on them in gaps to give them a digital feel.

i got some fire warriors yestaday and finished painting a drone and re warrior. i have also blu tacked a guy together with a scratch built pulse pistol that is going to be my shas'ui

so now that i have got 2 troops choices if i split the team and an elites choice. all i have to do is wait for my xv8 to come (expected tomorrow or the day after) 

i will have a FoC legal army

sorry i would post pics but i don't have a camera anymore.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

rite, i have finished my firewarrior shas'ui and another guy out of my fire warrior box. 

i have finished a drone aswell and put a blue wash on my stealthies for that Digital feel, and best of all i found out that i don't get my xv8 till next week.:threaten:

but for now i am staying busy with my fire warriors, damm i wish i had a camera.....

anyway the shas'ui has a converted pulse pistol and pointing out sideways, and the other two are in a kneeling postion with pulse rifles.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

wow, i like them alot, you maybe ... just maybe ... have inspired me to start a tau collection


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol thanks, 

i finished my first 6man squad last night, 3 just need basing, and i will have a camera soon, might have it tonight even.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yay got camera and just managed to get pics of my firewarriors.
View attachment 724

View attachment 725

View attachment 726

View attachment 727

View attachment 728


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Keep it up. I don't even have my Tsons assembled yet, so you're WAY ahead of me.

lookin forward to more pics. possibly some suits this time?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yea well i don't get my xv8 crisis suit till tuesday so i cant show you what i don't have can i...... 

but i do have my drones and the stealth suits with some touch ups.
drones:
View attachment 729


stealth suits fixed up:
View attachment 730


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Very very nice. I'm sure I've said it before, but I'll say it again. You are a very talented painter for a beginner. Interested in why the Shas' ui has a half white-half brown helmet though. Just to be different?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

i love your bases, how do you do them?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

the bases are simple for me. i just go down to the river, get some sand (i have two places down there, 1 fine 1 corse)

and after painting my guys, i paint the base with a resene paint, kinda similar to scorched brown but darker, i then drybrush wioth a paint from resene, its a tester pot so its guna last for ages aswell, called cinnamon, i then paint a peice of rock with the dark brown, then i dry brush the stone with the cinnamon and glue it to the base. and tada you have this.
View attachment 731

(click for bigger pic)


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Caledor said:


> Interested in why the Shas' ui has a half white-half brown helmet though. Just to be different?



i do this because it just doesnt look rite with just the shoulder with white, and if hes behind othe thins you can tell hes a shas'ui.

but anyway how do you guys like the pulse pistol?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yay put in an order for a devil fish and a foundation paint :victory:

it should arive around friday/saturday and my xv8 crisis arrives soon aswell. yipee


----------



## Juno (May 3, 2008)

Good work I really like the blue showing up against the brown!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good dog. Easy, simple, yet effective paint scheme. Very nice.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yea its bloody easy to do. i basecoat the whole thing in black, put a layer of scorched brown on the armour parts, paint lenses and symbol at the end of the gun with enchanted blue, and water down some enchanted blue and apply it to exuast places and reaseses that make it look good, mainly on the gun and on the sept symbol.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ok good news is that my freind caledor is arriving today so expect lots of work out put, and my xv8 arrives today!!!

aswell as my devil fish arriving at most saturday

yay. foc legal army


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

So how big is your army now =O?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

:biggrin:hang on ill post a pic of what ive got:biggrin:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

my army so far.....








yay for non FoC legal army as of yet....


----------



## happychopper (Apr 14, 2008)

thats good mate, but I still think that my nids will beat you to a pulp, or should I say, EAT you to a pulp!! That is, when they are all fin, that is... hmmmmmmm that may just cause a prob on my part (did I just say that out loud?)


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

um one thing though. 3 warriors agaisnt, 12 pulse rfles, 2 tl pulse carbines, 2 burst cannons, a markerlight, and tau bug spray (aka, fusionblaster lol)


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

well anyway nuff bout nids and back to army.

i came up with a cool and easy conversion.

heres a pic









lots of mould lines but this is a quick idea i came up with and is still very w.i.p
View attachment 776


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

Can't see the pics even when I go into the page source and get the link it doesn't work D:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yay yay crisis arrived today,

View attachment 777

View attachment 778


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I have two problems with your army. First, about half of it is unpainted (but I'm sure you can fix that soon enough:wink. Second, you need more guys! Your army is going to look very impressive once you get the bodycount up.


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

:shok: very smooth paint job I like it k:
Its simple but effective and thats always impressive:biggrin:
keep up the good work k:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yea its easy to paint. oh and it will look bigger when i get my devilfish.

can't wait to get it.

oh and i should have the rest of the fire warrior squad done by tommorow if i put my mind to it.

i think my next purchase will definitly be a broadside for a bit of punch.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lookin' good so far! Like the conversion with the SM head; very characterful. Keep it up, dude! 


:drinks:


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

I like the tau with the space marine head , its my favourite tau model i have ever seen :laugh: 
And good job on the painting:good:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ryto, if i had a camera at the moment i could show you guys my finished fire warrior squad, my magnetised crisis suit and my very wip devilfish that arrived today

oh and wich would be better, broadside or hammerhead?


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Whichever you don't buy. I don't really want to face it, whatever it is. Still, your army has looked great, whatever you add so it doesn't matter from a painting point of view.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

true.

well all the painting is done, lokking foward to next pay 

hm, what to get


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

dirty-dog- said:


> well anyway nuff bout nids and back to army.
> 
> i came up with a cool and easy conversion.
> 
> ...


Cool.
I can just imagine that Fire Warrior saying:
"Alas, poor Yorrick, I knew him well!"
But seriously.
I am a Tau player and I just got together another of my tanks yesterday 
Interested to see the outcome of this project...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

great to hear of another tau player, looking foward to seeing pics in this thread below
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=11690


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yay more pics, these ones are old but this is what i have sofar, except that they are all fully painted.
View attachment 931

my army so far

and my magnetized crisis
View attachment 932

View attachment 933


----------



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

Good army you have going may I recomend some heavy stuff next.... Hamerhead. On a personal (stricktly personal) taste I don't think the paint job suits Tau well, not sure seems to dirty mabe if you high lighted it a bit with a brighter colour. And by the way a $150 or $300 pack is always an easy way to start an army i hate building from scratch costs more but i guess gives you more freedom of choice


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yea im getting sick of painting scorched brown aswell, so i think that the rest of the army will be painted scorched brown cloth, calthan brown body armour, and of corse staying with the black guns.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yay an update

devil fish with magnetised seeker mis
View attachment 1027


View attachment 1028


View attachment 1029


View attachment 1030


View attachment 1031


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

more update
View attachment 1032

this is the guy that represents my ejection system and shows the colour scheme of the rest of the army

View attachment 1033


View attachment 1034


View attachment 1035


yes those gold things are magnets.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Still nicely painted. Keep it up, whatever colours you go onto next.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ok. place my order for a regiment of saurus so this project is probably going to be dormant for a while.

sorry guys.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Hmmm, so we loose a good tau project thread, but gain a good lizardmen project thread? I suppose we can call it a draw, as long as your lizards get the same attention.


----------



## BOGDOG69 (Jul 24, 2008)

i got 24 fire warriors and 12 kroot a tank three steaths crisis what should i paint my kroot


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

BOGDOG69 said:


> i got 24 fire warriors and 12 kroot a tank three steaths crisis what should i paint my kroot


Not really the best place to put it but...........

It really depends on your style. I've seen some people paint them the same as the rest of the army, which can look OK, or it can suck. I personally just like the generic Kroot look.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yea i would go with the the generic kroot.


----------

